# Synthroid vs. Generic?



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm quite new to this, having had my TT just a month ago. I'm curious regarding people's experience with generic versions due to the cost.

Since I'll have to take this medicine the rest of my life, it will cost hundreds of dollars more to have synthroid instead of a generic. Does anyone have anything good to say about a synthroid alternative? Or should I just budget for synthroid?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I had a bad reaction to generic and my doctors only recommend and prescribe Synthroid brand because the generics have fillers and aren't consistently made and there are various manufacturers of the generic levothyroxines. The different manufacturers have different recipes and so unless you make sure you get the same drug manufacturer everytime you get your prescription filled, you could have an issue. So if you start taking a generic, I would make sure you ask for the medication to be filled only with the same manufacturer every time.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I have two brothers that have had Hashi's for more than a decade. One takes Synthryoid and swears he can not take the generic and the other takes the generic and says it works wonderful!

I was diagnosed in November and I take the generic Levothyroxine. I have no problems with it at all and it has been steadily moving my numbers in the right direction. I have trouble with my insurance getting any name brand medications so I thought I wouldn't bother to fight the fight unless I absolutely had to.

Some people have posted on the boards that they do not do well on any T4 other than Synthroid. I believe them just as I believe my one brother. But I think a large number of people do just fine on the generic. One of the most important things I have heard is watch out for pharmacies changing the brand of generic that they are using for your T4. I have had three different doses of Levothyroxine but they have all been from the same manufacturer. I have to switch on my next refill from my local Walgreens to 90 day mail order because my insurance requires it so I may need a dosage adjustment if the mail order house uses a different manufacturer than I am currently on.


----------

